# New wilding Rules?



## Westbay (Mar 15, 2008)

Just been reading the "look inside" pages of the new edition 5 of the All the Aires France book. Interesting paragraph about a law change in 2012 which suggests the legalisation of wild camping for motorhomes. Quite a good number of points on behaviour if you do park outwith an Aire or campsite. Anyone throw any more light on the changes to national rules? We usually stay on Aires, but now and then a wild site might do the job.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Rules, what rules  
Just do as the French do, consider it your right to park anywhere :lol: 
Obviously with consideration to your neighbours  
Better not talk about tables and chairs :wink: :lol: 
Also, don't forget togetherness  if the aire is nearly empty, you must park right next to another van  :lol:


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

Wilding? If it's not 'Interdit', it's allowed - simple


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

We wild-camp in France loads of times, never had a problem as yet.


----------



## jlo37 (Dec 8, 2012)

If you feel comfortable stop - but be ready for a quick getaway if it turns ugly


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

jlo37 said:


> If you feel comfortable stop - but be ready for a quick getaway if it turns ugly


???????


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Not sure there are "Rules" really though you'll find loads of advice in various publications/websites.

As the others say-common sense and go with you gut instincts


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

How did this turn into a 'not safe to use aires' thread? :roll: 

Yet another poor motorhomer has just had his van broken into in good old safe England.

15 years of using aires and wilding and never got close to a problem or felt unsafe.

As for rules? When in Rome or in this case France.

Jed


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I always thought it was legal to overnight or wild camp in France as long as there was no official sign forbidding it.

Nearly half of the three months we spent in France in the summer were wild spots. There are thousands on CC Infos.

Would be interested to see the legislation. Is there a link?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

hblewett said:


> Wilding? If it's not 'Interdit', it's allowed - simple


Ta, just learned a new worm.


----------



## Westbay (Mar 15, 2008)

Not wishing to seem ungrateful for all the wonderful comments, but have any of you taken the trouble of looking at the paragraph I mentioned? It was a serious question.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I dont have the latest edition and cant find anything on the net.

You sure its not Vicarious books idea of how you should behave. they seem pretty good at that.


----------

